

Kayak - a model of customer service - ILIKEPONIES
http://joshgoldstein.me/post/27629556634/kayak-a-model-of-customer-service

======
jpalomaki
There was an article in inc related to this topic couple of years ago.
Interesting read <http://m.inc.com/?incid=27673>

I think the most important point: After learning that Kayak puts software
developers to do customer support the writer wondered why on earth. Good
developers cost serious money, customer support people are much cheaper. The
Kayak co-founder replied along the lines that yes, they cost money, but when a
software developer gets the same support question for third time, he probably
fixes the actual thing causing the problems.

~~~
cube13
It also gets the developers thinking more about how customers will be using
new features, rather than just making it work. That's a very good thing.

------
graupel
Paul also owns <http://GetHuman.com> \- a directory of how to reach actual
people at large companies, so all of this kinda makes sense when you think
about it that way.

------
JayCoDon
What I find to be most fascinating by this concept is that it walks hand in
hand with the theory that everyone in a start up is a sales person. Whether
you're an engineer, accountant or marketer, you're all sales people.

By having a fantastic customer service program, they are also creating a brand
that people want to use. That's how they are able to grow.

------
kunle
Curiously enough, I recently (within the last month) emailed Kayak with a
query, and Paul answered. Turnaround time: 54 minutes.

So he's still doing some customer service, at least a little bit. It is really
seriously impressive.

------
smackfu
I don't really know how much of a model it is. Usually it points to a type A
CEO who won't give up responsibilities as the business grows.

------
thspimpolds
As someone who knows that place inside and out (not saying how) customers come
first, employees come last. One of the worst work enviroments. They say they
pride themselves on how they treat their customers and employees, but its one
gigantic lie

------
ILIKEPONIES
Paul responded on my blog. I feel cool.

